# Where would you like to live?



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

Where would you like to live?

I live in the suburbs and hate it, after I graduate I'm either moving to the city of Chicago, or I'm leaving this lousy state to go to California or Oregon or something.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Arkturus said:


> Oregon


How is Oregon better than Illinois? :lol


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

I grew up in a small town, but I prefer the big city.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

The burbs near a big city.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

We don't have "suburbs" in the UK, so I don't know what they are. Out of those choices I picked a small town, currently I live in a big city, and two years ago I lived in the middle of nowhere in the country, but ideally a little village or town would be nice, but there are no jobs there for my fiance.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I like the city, but I kind of want to live in the country, like the English countryside.

Also, unless you live in one of the good cities in California, it's not all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I have always lived in small towns. The town I grew up in only had a population of 150 people. The town I live in now has a population of 4900 and it sits across from another town that is separated by the shipping canal that has a population of 9000. I prefer staying in a small town. I never really like cities. To many people. I always hated when I was going to college in Des Moines. It made my anxiety higher. The picture is the town I now live in.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I picked out in the middle of the country because I have a vision of it being a very peaceful life


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

I'd like to live in the country and near a small town. I'm not a city girl at all.


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

small town, somewhere with mountain scenery and near water (lake, river, or even the ocean). Im in love with nature.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

In the middle of nowhere with lots of open space, up in the hills, distant and detached from all temptations of reaching out and communicating with people. I'll have a bunch of old unregistered cars that I drive and a cd player. Maybe a dog and some cats.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I want to move to a Pennsylvania suburb if I ever feel okay again. If not, the middle of nowhere in Kentucky sounds good.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

One of the southern states I am moving to, no more northeast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've lived in a city all my life I don't think I could live anywhere else.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

In a space station, with trees.


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

Stanley said:


> How is Oregon better than Illinois? :lol


It doesn't get so rediculously cold in the winter, its on the pacific ocean, and unlike Illinois it's actually pretty, not just endless flat farmland.


----------



## missionhillandy (Jun 5, 2007)

Live in the city and love city life. Lived in the suburbs for a few years, though.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Arkturus said:


> It doesn't get so rediculously cold in the winter, its on the pacific ocean, and unlike Illinois it's actually pretty, not just endless flat farmland.


Oh, I see... I don't know. I go to Eugene once in a while, my girlfriend lives there, and as much as I hate Texas I still wouldn't choose Oregon over it


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

copper said:


> The picture is the town I now live in.


Looks nice. I grew up in New Jersey, so I kinda miss the snow.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I want to continue living where I live now: a small town near a big city. It's convenient to be close to the city; you can have a real job and you can do fun things at night if you're so inclined.

I wouldn't want to actually live in the city, though, as it smells of human excrement. At least my town only smells like cow poo or the milk factory, and it's not like it smells like cow poo or the milk factory _all_ the time.

Also, small towns are good because you can walk quickly on the sidewalk and never have to worry about people getting in your way. I'm a busy gal.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Stanley said:


> Looks nice. I grew up in New Jersey, so I kinda miss the snow.


It is pretty nice here. I can leave my door unlock and no one would ever come into my house. Crime is pretty low here, but the winters are very long and severe.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

College towns are ideal from me. I'm not sure where they fit into the poll options, though. I just moved from a "small town" to the college town I'm in now, and though I'm near "the city" (a big one) I'm definitely glad I don't live in it. Big cities scare me to death. I suppose if there were separate choices for "small city" and "big city," that would make all the difference for me. It's a huge distinction, I think.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

In a castle by the sea.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

I hate the suburbs too. I live in a suburb in central California, very right wing, very keep up with the Jones', lots of barbie doll type girls. The only places to visit are shopping centers. We need museums, more libraries, book festivals etc.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I'd love to live in the city, I grew up mostly in the suburbs. Both would be good options for me.


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

I'd like to live in the country but fairly close to a mid size city. You'd have the peace and quiet of the country but be close to shopping, restaurants, etc. It's the best of both worlds. The one place I wouldn't want to live is a huge metropolis with all the people and traffic and stress. :afr I live in a medium-big size city and it gets really tiring dealing with all the people and traffic and everything.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

It depends. I could either live in a big city (probably Atlanta) and face near-constant social anxiety, but have more career opportunities and more fun, or I could go the other way and live in the middle of nowhere (probably Appalachia) and become a happy shut-in.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 5, 2009)

Indiana, simply because as a boy I was fascinated by the show 'Eerie Indiana' and wished my town was just half as strange and mysterious as Eerie. :b

I've always wanted to go Astoria in Oregon (America) too just to re-visit some of the places that were shot in The Goonies film, especially the Walsh household.

It looks a really cool place to live as a kid.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Shrike said:


> I've always wanted to go Astoria in Oregon (America) too just to re-visit some of the places that were shot in The Goonies film, especially the Walsh household.
> 
> It looks a really cool place to live as a kid.


One of the staff where I work did that.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*By the ocean, with the city close by. This is ideal for me since I'm torn between nature and civilization. *_


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

^ Same with me. 

I live in the suburbs right now, and I don't like them. I'd either want to live in a large city or on a secluded part of the beach near a lighthouse.


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

I voted.... middle of nowhere country. I've grown up in the suburbs. And 6 years ago, we moved out to more of a rural area, but i don't think it's rural enough for me. And unfortunately, it's become less rural every year when they keep knocking down trees and building huge subdivisions. It's changed so much int he past 6 years. It's depressing. I hate the crowded roads. i hate seeing more buildings then land and trees. And i hate seeing people. I wanna live in some little town in the middle of no mans land. The fewer people, the better!!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

pita said:


> I want to continue living where I live now: a small town near a big city. It's convenient to be close to the city; you can have a real job and you can do fun things at night if you're so inclined.


My thoughts exactly. I enjoy the peace and quiet and space in smaller towns. I never want to live in a huge city, I find being in them too hectic and stressful. But having them near by is oh so convenient.

A small little suburb or town just outside a big city. Perfect.


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm a big city girl. San Diego is my ideal location. Nice weather, beaches, relaxed environment.


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

i've lived mostly in cities and suburbs, but i've always had this fantasy of running away and living on a farm in the middle of nowhere. i actually worked on farm when i was younger, and it was a very fulfilling experience. it would be cool to live near the ocean, too. like off the coast of maine, near portland or something. it's lovely up there.

cities are cool and all, but i'm at a place in my life where i crave simplicity and all the congestion is starting to get to me.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Arkturus said:


> Where would you like to live?
> 
> I live in the suburbs and hate it, after I graduate I'm either moving to the city of Chicago, or I'm leaving this lousy state to go to California or Oregon or something.


If I could live in a loft in downtown Chicago I would LOVVVE it. Chicago is a great city. I actually lived in the far suburbs around Arlington Heights as a kid, but I do love the city.

I would love to live in Chicago or Denver, right in the heart of the city. I am a city girl who is currently misplaced out in the boondocks.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

In the country or the mountains...really, really far away from any neighbors.


----------



## bowen87 (Feb 9, 2009)

I like the city, or the suburbs. I've lived in both. The city is more appealing, simply because there is more to do. But at the same time, to get me to go do those things takes a lot haha.


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

Penny said:


> I would love to live in Chicago or Denver, right in the heart of the city. I am a city girl who is currently misplaced out in the boondocks.


i lived in denver for 2 years, and it was actually a pretty cool place once you got to know the ins and outs. this was, like, 2000-2002, mind you, so i am sure a lot has changed, but there were a lot of interesting, smaller to medium sized venues where you could see music and some decent restaurants as well. there were also a lot of good thrift stores, coffee shops, and places of that nature. but it's sort of weird and spread out, so it takes a while to make sense of it all. (i'm just sort of ignorantly assuming you haven't been there, so i apologize if you already have!)

again, i don't know what it is like now, but i'm sure its still worth checking out. i hope you get the chance to relocate soon!


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

i love living in the city, even though theres alot of people there they tend to mind there own business and keep to themselves... i wouldnt like to live in a village or small town because everyone seems to know everyone else and id feel out of place and lonely even more so


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

tremelo said:


> i lived in denver for 2 years, and it was actually a pretty cool place once you got to know the ins and outs. this was, like, 2000-2002, mind you, so i am sure a lot has changed, but there were a lot of interesting, smaller to medium sized venues to see music at and some decent restaurants as well. there were also a lot of good thrift stores, coffee shops, and places of that nature. but it's sort of weird and spread out, so it takes a while to make sense of it all. (i'm just sort of ignorantly assuming you haven't been there, so i apologize if you already have!)
> 
> again, i don't know what it is like now, but i'm sure its still worth checking out. i hope you get the chance to relocate soon!


I have been to Denver but I still have tons to learn about the area. I think it would take years to fully "know" the city. But I appreciate your input since you were a resident. From what I have seen, I loved the place!


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

anywhere but the city,i wanna move somewhere like tennessee or north carolina


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I would love to live on a small farm, with some animals and a big vegetable garden. No neighbours.....that would be heaven.


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

MaidMarian said:


> I would love to live on a small farm, with some animals and a big vegetable garden. No neighbours.....that would be heaven.


totally. that's how i feel as well!


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I either want to live in a huge city or in the middle or nowhere. Or by the ocean.


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

City. An urban residential neighborhood. Nothing else has ever made me happy. 
I also have some farmland fantasies, where I would raise llamas and love, but doesn't everyone?


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

*Farm!*

It would be nice to live on a farm/rural area, but have it within walking distance (preferably 3 miles or less) to places (there's no way I'm driving) 
I'd most likely always be stuck there though....not that I ever even go out now, but it's better to be closer to things. 
I would never like to live in (or even visit) a big city like chicago or new york....way too many tall buildings, not enough nature.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Florida 

Used to live there and love it. I definitely want to move back.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Guerneville, CA


















Or just somewhere warmer where I could still get away with not driving a car.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

The suburbs. I used to live about 20-something miles from L.A. County, and I loved it. I miss CA so much! I currently live in a small town in KY, and I hate it. I'm hoping it grows on me!


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

laura024 said:


> If not, the middle of nowhere in Kentucky sounds good.


I wouldn't recommend doing this!!! Take my word for it!!!


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

One million dollars.


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

I like where I live now. :O)


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

BeNice said:


> Guerneville, CA


Now I want to live there. How did you come across it? I love San Francisco. I wouldn't mind living there if it weren't so expensive.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

My friend lives there. I've walked down that street quite a few times.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Reminds me a little of the town in _First Blood_.

I'd live anywhere with great public transport, at least two really good used record/DVD stores, and a decent amount of concerts going on monthly.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

The City. Preferably Manchester.

I need all the entertainment and conveniences offered by city living, so much so that it outweighs my misanthropy.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ditto id be depressed if i were any more secluded.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Come to think of it, if I lived in a big house in the middle of nowhere by myself, I'd be so paranoid and anxious. I mean, I can't get to sleep when I'm the only one awake at my house now, so I can't imagine.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Warm and no snow! And no japanese beetles or wasp infestations!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'd like to live on an island in a temperate climate and grow my own food with a bunch of nice people.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Iced Soul said:


> Also, unless you live in one of the good cities in California, it's not all it's cracked up to be.


So true. California is seriously glamorized, but in the east it would be about twenty distinct states, and should be a bare minimum of five anyway: Southern, Bay Area, Central, Northern, and Deserts.



blc1 said:


> I hate the suburbs too. I live in a suburb in central California, very right wing, very keep up with the Jones', lots of barbie doll type girls. The only places to visit are shopping centers. We need museums, more libraries, book festivals etc.


Until this last winter I only vaguely realized the central valley existed. Before that, I flew over it like it didn't exist. For that matter, I've never even seen the state capitol... I feel sorry for you - you tell people that you're in California and they all have visions of Los Angeles and San Francisco, but it's definitely nowhere near what they're thinking...



lissette said:


> I'm a big city girl. San Diego is my ideal location. Nice weather, beaches, relaxed environment.


This is definitely one of the garden spots of Southern California. It's quite distinct from Los Angeles, too, but also dementedly expensive (people in other parts of the country are floored by how much I pay for rent)... It appears that this area may be the most expensive metro in the entire state. Even though it doesn't top the property value list like the Bay Area, the rent and cost of living in general appears to be up there, if not higher (people there report paying about half as much in rent, for instance, and they don't _need_ cars, unlike here).



BeNice said:


> Guerneville, CA


That's beautiful! If I could live up there, I'd happily move to Northern California, but I have no clue where I'd find employment.

I voted "middle of nowhere", but I would like a town within a reasonable trip, and somewhere to get stuff I need within about 100 miles or so. I envision some of the islands of Southeast Alaska being an ideal place to live...

Where I live now is a the downtown section of a suburb. I moved from a suburban house with ludicrous rent into a condo with merely high rent. My building is a lot like living in self-contained small town in the middle of a city, since our building is like a fortress and almost everyone that lives here originally lived in a small town. Not sure what about this building attracts a certain set, but it does. Most are retired people, too. I was afraid I'd have a hard time living here, but it's amazingly quiet and I seldom encounter other people anywhere. Often walking around this building you could almost imagine it is abandoned...in fact, this is so normal that I'm often shocked when I encounter people anywhere in the building, in spite of it having a population roughly the same size as a very small town (120 or so).


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Grew up in the burbs', hate the city, loved living in the middle of a desert in NT! and on the Sunshine Coast QLD, beautiful beaches, just you and nature! Im stuck for now in the burbs. Hating it! 
So I picked middle of nowhere and small town.
People are so stuck up and snobby in the city/burbs and theres also so much more pressure. Its all work stress socialize work stress socialize.. Less populated places are more laid back and easy going lifestyle.. and more beautiful! Thats where Im meant to be!


----------

